

When Being Good Is Bad - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2012/07/23/when-being-good-is-bad/

======
marcosdumay
Yeah, by all means, ship.

But be careful, because if there is a wall right in front of you, and you
decide to ignore it, because "ship!", you'll hit it anyway, and it won't hurt
any less. Viability estimation does not stop being impotant because people in
HN are telling you to ship... But it's all meaningless if you don't ship.

~~~
jsonmez
I agree, it's a careful balance. You have to know what the risks are involved.
For example, I just started shipping YouTube videos, because, who cares. So
what if people think I am stupid or don't like them. I'm learning and no harm
done. But before you deploy that code that goes in the Mars rover, you might
want to be a little more... sure.

------
Red_Tarsius
This cautionary tale rings painfully true to me.

I wonder when the perfection fallacy started infecting people's minds. Imo 500
years ago any artisan or common man would have laughed at the idea of
achieving results by obsessing over theory. Learning by doing and practice was
the obvious way.

~~~
jsonmez
Yet, it's still something I struggle with every day. ;)

